# I really like how this one cleaned up.



## Darthvader (Jun 15, 2022)

Nice NOS accessry seat and shocks


----------



## nick tures (Jun 15, 2022)

thats sharp looking !!


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jun 15, 2022)

Love the way that streamer's goin' in the wind. Nice work on the bike, too!


----------



## Tom Carroll (Jul 13, 2022)

That’s a beauty


----------



## Nashman (Jul 13, 2022)

Amazing, looks great! I dig the green line tire.


----------

